# Looking for a Minnesota breeder



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like my baby rat is going to die fairly soon. She was a pet store. The next one I get I want from a reputable breeder. Any in MN?


----------



## Felcore99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm in MN as well and the only breeders I could find were in Chicago or Des Moines Iowa.


----------



## Felcore99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Also I'm sorry to hear about your baby!


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks!! c: Might not be the best news but at least I know where to look!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

what's wrong with the baby?


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

baby has mycoplasma. im hoping this is just a flare that will pass..but its been a rough few nights. :c


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue is located in Winner, SD and has had many rat trains and adopters from the MN area. So adopting is possible from SRR. You can see all the ratties for adoption here http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html


----------

